# geiren



## ryba

Hello.

I have been very intrigued by the word *geiren*, clearly a cognate of High German _gern _/ _gerne_, Low German _geern_ / _giern_ / etc. (< Old Saxon_ gern_), Danish _gerne_, Swedish _gärna_, Norwegian (Bokmål and Nynorsk) _gjerne_, Faroese _gjarna_, Icelandic _gjarnan_ / _gjarna_, Old English _ġeorn_, ultimately, from Proto-Germanic _*gernô_ 'willingly, gladly', the adverbial form of _*gernaz_ 'willing'. Cf. Dutch and Low German _graag_, in LG also spelled_ ‹grag›_, from PG _*grēdagaz, _cognate of English _greedy_.

I have encountered the word several times now, yet I couldn't find it in any general dictionary; it does not figure in any.

As, unless I'm missing something, it is impossible to consult the Corpus Gesproken Nederlands online yet, and I haven't come up with a better solution, I recurred to the scientific method of looking _geiren_ (and its variants) up in the Dialectenwoordenboek and, then, checking what the local names of subdialects refer to.

I searched for:


‹geiren› 
‹geire› 
‹geren› / ‹gèren› 
‹gere› / ‹gère› 
‹geirn› / ‹gêirn› 
‹gern› / ‹gèrn› 
 
and found references to subvarieties of:


*Brabantian*, as spoken in Aalst (Oost-Vlaanderen), Geraardsbergen, Antwerpen, Willebroek, Mark, Mechelen, Waanrode, Sint-Katelijne-Waver, Hoogstraat, Puurs, Diest, Zundert, Deinze, Den Bosch, Tilburg, Uden, Schijndel, Kaatsheuvel, Breda, Turnhout, Roosendaal, Steenberg, Bladel, Kerkdriel, Aalst (Gelderland), Geel, Vilvoorde 
*East Flemish*, as spoken in Lebbeke, Berlare, Gent, Hulst, Evergem, Waregem, Axel (assuming the person that added the "Axels" entry referred to the southern part of Land van Axel; otherwise, it'd be considered Zeelandic) 
*West Flemish*, as spoken in Oostende, Lichtervelde, Harelbeke, Kortemark, Veurne 
*Limburguish*, as spoken in Ham, Lommel, Maastricht, Overpelt 
 
Should I have made a mistake while assigning dialect varieties to the big dialects, let me know or else forgive me.

The results show _geiren_ is employed in most of the European Dutch-speaking area. I've been wondering, what criteria does a Dutch lexical item coming from Proto-Germanic have to meet to make it into a general dictionary, or at least to the Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal? And what are the perceptions of the word by its users and by those who do not employ it at all? Would the latter group have any problems understanding it?

PS. Feel free to use Dutch in your responses. In fact, I strongly encourage you to. The only reason I did not redact this post in Dutch is that unexperienced speakers (like me) tend to sound silly, and I wished to reduce that disadvantage to the minimum. 

PS2. I've just discovered _gaarne_, with it's numerous subvariants, yet another variant descending from PG _*gernô_.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Ryba,

Although the question is off my turf, I'd like to add the following.

-  The variant of this word in _Noord-Limburg _(_Neerpelt, Overpelt, Lommel_...) is _geir i_nstead of _geire_,
   and if I am not mistaken just across the Dutch border in _Zuid-Brabant _(_Bladel, Valkenswaard_...) as well.
-  I believe that the word is perceived as dialect in most of the Dutch-speaking world and certainly in
_Limburg._ We will never use this word in a conversation with "foreigners" . Why it is perceived in that way 
   is another question.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Ryba,

Dat is een zeer goede vraag; nochtans is het antwoord vrij eenvoudig, denk ik. Hoewel _geiren _of één van zijn varianten (_geire, geir..._) in veel dialecten voorkomt (hoewel ik vermoed enkel in Vlaanderen, enkele uitzonderingen niet te na gesproken), is het wel zo dat de meeste mensen het beschouwen als deel van hun dialect (zoals Herman hierboven ook al heeft gezegd). Er is geen haar op ons hoofd dat er aan denkt om het woord te gebruiken in standaard omgangstaal. Waarom dat zo is, is een ander verhaal.

Het gebruikelijke woord in de standaard omganstaal is _graag_. Een verouderde/literaire vorm is _gaarne_. _Geiren_, of één van zijn varianten, wordt beschouwd als dialectische vorm van _gaarne_ met een klinkerverschuiving. (bv ook standaard _paard_ dialect _peird (O en W-Vl.) pjeid (Brab.))_ Klinkerverschuivingen (vowel shifts) zijn zeer kenmerkend voor Vlaamse dialecten en zijn ook een zeer complexe materie. Woorden waar zo een klinkerverschuiving heeft plaatsgevonden (of wordt vermoed), krijgen al snel het label _dialect_ opgespeld en verschijnen dus niet in een woordenboek.


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk dat het antwoord gegeven is.

De algemene woordenboeken beperken zich tot de standaardtaal en mijden regionale varianten.

Daarenboven helpt het wellicht niet dat _geire _standaartalige verwante woorden heeft met precies dezelfde betekenis (_graag_/_gaarne_) en dat het vooral in Vlaanderen voorkomt -- zelfs in Vlaanderen algemeen aanvaarde woorden hebben het vaak lastig (gehad) om opgenomen te worden in algemene woordenboeken.

Edit: Ah, en merk ook op dat de Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal ('het Groene Boekje') in de eerste plaats een richtlijn is voor *spelling*. Vanuit enkel het oogpunt van de conventie van spelling zou het natuurlijk okee zijn dat _gaarne_ <gaarne> geschreven wordt maar op achttien andere manieren kan worden uitgesproken naargelang de regio. (Maar dit is dus niet de reden, ook het Groene Boekje gaat uit van de standaardtaal, en daarin worden geen grote uitspraakverschillen aangenomen..)


----------



## ryba

Thank you so much! I see, so it's about the vowel and the fact that it is _gaarne_ that is considered thé official (although archaic) version of the word. BTW, be careful, Joannes, _geiren_ and _gaarne_ are related but _geiren_ and _graag_ are not! 

I haven't studied the history of Dutch yet, and I have no idea if my supposition is right or not, but it seems to me that the form _geiren _might be "equally (or less) innovative" as (/than) _gaarne_, and thus not be a case of a vowel shift. I'm saying that because the stressed vowel of Proto-Germanic _*gernô_ /ˈɣernɔːː/ might have evolved into the vowel of modern dialectal Dutch _geir_(_e_)(_n_) / _gèr_(_e_)(_n_) through some kind of vowel (qualitative  and, in some dialects, quantitative) changes that did not go as far as the /er/ > /a:r/ change that apparently lead to _gaarne_; which would make _geir_(_e_)(_n_) / _gèr_(_e_)(_n_) the more conservative version of the word in what that respect, the one that's one step behind. I'm basing my assumption on what Wiktionary says about the evolution of _aarde_: _*erþō__ > ertha_ > _aerde_ > _aarde_, although this article says the /er/ > /a:r/ change was typical before dentals (and /n/ is alveolar). Or am I wrong and there wás an intermediary /a:r/ stage  before the /ɛ(ː)r/ appeared? As far as the schwa is concerned, I think the position it takes in _geir*e*n_ seems much more typical of modern Dutch than the position it takes in _gaarn*e*_, giving _geiren_ a "less archaic feel".

Yes, it's incredible how much I can say without having any idea if what I'm saying makes sense.


----------



## Toxaris

Ik ben het met de anderen eens dat het meer beschouwd wordt als dialect. Boven de grote rivieren, zoals de uitdrukking is, wordt dit woord nauwelijks gebruikt.


----------



## Joannes

ryba said:


> BTW, be careful, Joannes, _geiren_ and _gaarne_ are related but _geiren_ and _graag_ are not!


Oei, sorry, er moest dus staan: standaardtalige varianten met dezelfde betekenis, en bovendien etymologisch verwant in het geval van _gaarne_.



Toxaris said:


> Ik ben het met de anderen eens dat het meer beschouwd wordt als dialect. Boven de grote rivieren, zoals de uitdrukking is, wordt dit woord nauwelijks gebruikt.


Dat het niet boven de grote rivieren voorkomt, hoeft geen bezwaar te zijn om het als _Belgisch _Standaardnederlands te beschouwen. Maar het is wel zo dat het in Vlaanderen als dialectisch beschouwd wordt.


----------

